# Ruger LC9



## usouthnurse (Jun 28, 2009)

Took my new LC9 to the range today. The trigger was longer than my Springfield xd, but that was to be expected. Still gonna take a little getting used to. I used hornady critical defense, Winchester hollow points, whinchester white box fmj and federal fmj, 115gr. 120 rounds total. No FTF, no FTE. All in all, I think it's gonna be a good little gun.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good to hear the positive response. I have a couple on order from my distributor. Hoping to have them available in a couple weeks.


----------



## midlif1 (May 7, 2011)

Tim Barry ( BAYWATCH TOWERS ) said:


> Good to hear the positive response. I have a couple on order from my distributor. Hoping to have them available in a couple weeks.


I swung by your 9 mile store but sadly it was closed a few Sarurdays ago. Looking forward to stopping by and seeing what you have.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I am normally at the store every Saturday. If no one comes in by 2 or 3 in the afternoon, sometimes I might leave early.


----------

